# dotelepać się



## dudla

Cześć wszystkim,

Jakbyście przetłumaczyli 'dotelepać się'?

Na przykład samochodem, który ledwo dyszy, albo pociągiem który co chwila staje gdzieś.

Dzięki.


----------



## R.O

Hmm, z jednym słówkiem, dokładnym odpowiednikiem może być ciężko. Wyobrażam sobie, że większość ludzi powiedziałaby coś w stylu "I barely made it...". Poza tym, nie ma kontekstu, a bez tego też ciężko coś wywnioskować.


----------



## dreamlike

Zgadzam się w całej rozciągłości z R.O. - w ang. nie ma jakiegoś dokładniego odpowiednika. Przypuśćmy, że jechałeś wysłużonym samochodem do Paryża i ledwo co tam dojechał:

My old car barely made it to Paris...


----------



## Thomas1

Zastanawiam się czy można by było użyć 'trundle' w tym kontekście.


> 1 [intransitive, transitive] trundle (something) + adverb/preposition
> to move or roll somewhere slowly and noisily; to move something slowly and noisily, especially something heavy, with wheels
> A train trundled across the bridge.
> http://oald8.oxfordlearnersdictionaries.com/dictionary/trundle



Można by też było pokombinować z dodaniem 'joggle'.

Ciekawe pytanie.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Thomas1 said:


> Zastanawiam się czy można by było użyć 'trundle' w tym kontekście.
> 
> 
> Można by też było pokombinować z dodaniem 'joggle'.
> 
> Ciekawe pytanie.


Dla mine definicja podana powyżej ma niewiele wspoólnego ze słowem telepać. Trundle oznacz po prostu jechać powoli i hałaśliwie, podczas gdy telepać ma znaczenie jazdy pojazdem w złym stanie. Istnieje wprawdzie słowo norweskie o podobnym znaczeniu (skrangle), ale to nie rozwiązuje problemu.


----------



## Thomas1

No nie wiem. Oczywiście 'telepać się' jest używane bardzo często w sytuacjach, kiedy środek transportu nawala, ale z mojego doświadczenia niekoniecznie zawsze musi tak być. Moim zdaniem jest to wtórna cecha tego czasownika (jeśli można to tak określić), bo można się telepać sprawnym środkiem transportu. 
Pierwsze co mi przychodzi na myśl jak słyszę to słowo: powolność poruszania się, a zaraz potem niewygoda. Niewygoda najczęściej wynika z pierwszej cechy i/lub np.: ze złego stanu techincznego pojazdu albo drogi (która może być wyboista) albo złych warunków atmosferycznych (było ślisko) albo na przykłąd z faktu, że kierowca źle się czuł i musiał jechać powoli. Wszystkie wspomniane przykłady mogą notabene być, i zazwyczaj są, przyczyną powolnego poruszania się. Z ciekawości zajrzałem do słownika, a oto co znalazłem:


> telepać się
> [...]
> b) «iść, jechać powoli, długo, często pokonując jakieś przeszkody, np. wyboje; leźć, wlec się»:
> Tramwaj telepał się ospale przez miasto.
> Telepać się całą noc pociągiem, samochodem.
> Telepać się po górach w mróz i zadymkę.
> Dubisz, Stanisław, _Uniwersalny słownik języka polskiego_, PWN, 2003





> telepać się
> [...]
> 2. pot. iść, jechać bardzo powoli i długo, w niewygodzie   ktoś, coś telepie się: Telepiemy się już tak od tygodnia. Ale się ten pociąg telepie, na pewno nie dojedziemy na czas.   ktoś, rzad. coś telepie się (czymś)   (którędyś): Od dwóch dni już telepaliśmy się po tym pustkowiu. Żeby tu dojechać, całą noc musieliśmy telepać się pociągiem osobowym. Rozklekotany autobus telepał się jakąś błotnistą drogą.
> _Nowy słownik poprawnej polszczyzny PWN_ © Wydawnictwo Naukowe PWN SA


No ale może niech i inni się wypowiedzą jak rozumieją to słowo.


----------



## WalkerPL

Może _​to __chug along_?


----------



## R.O

I think it's the best option so far!


----------



## marco_2

Thomas1 said:


> No nie wiem. Oczywiście 'telepać się' jest używane bardzo często w sytuacjach, kiedy środek transportu nawala, ale z mojego doświadczenia niekoniecznie zawsze musi tak być. Moim zdaniem jest to wtórna cecha tego czasownika (jeśli można to tak określić), bo można się telepać sprawnym środkiem transportu.
> Pierwsze co mi przychodzi na myśl jak słyszę to słowo: powolność poruszania się, a zaraz potem niewygoda. Niewygoda najczęściej wynika z pierwszej cechy i/lub np.: ze złego stanu techincznego pojazdu albo drogi (która może być wyboista) albo złych warunków atmosferycznych (było ślisko) albo na przykłąd z faktu, że kierowca źle się czuł i musiał jechać powoli. Wszystkie wspomniane przykłady mogą notabene być, i zazwyczaj są, przyczyną powolnego poruszania się. Z ciekawości zajrzałem do słownika, a oto co znalazłem:
> 
> 
> No ale może niech i inni się wypowiedzą jak rozumieją to słowo.



Dla mnie _telepać się_  to poruszać się powoli trzęsącym się środkiem transportu, co spowodowane jest złym stanem technicznym pojazdu bądź drogi (wyboje itd.). Słowniki tłumaczą to na angielski jako *jolt along *lub *rattle along*, ale czy to zagra w aspekcie dokonanym (_dotelepać się_)? Najlepiej niech wypowiedzą się rodzimi użytkownicy angielszczyzny.


----------



## R.O

Tłumaczą to też jako "crawl along", ale to już w ogóle mi się nie podoba.


----------



## LilianaB

I would personally translate it as: I finally made it to Boston (just as an example), in my old car. (or in the slow traffic - depending on the context, in the heavy rain)


----------



## dudla

Zgadzam się z Thomasem w kwestii definicji 'telepania'. 

Podoba mi sie trundle, rattle along, joggle.

Tylko że nie oddaje dokonanego aspektu - DOtelepać.

A z kolei 'make it to..' czy 'barely make it to..' jest takie raczej za bardzo neutralne i nie oddaje do końca 'atmosfery' słowa.


----------



## LilianaB

I personally would not use any of those in this context. The sense of the Polish sentence is different.


----------



## Szkot

You might consider 'stagger', perfectively or imperfectively.   I am doubtful about 'joggle', particularly in a perfective sense.


----------



## Thomas1

I had found the word in British National Corpus: 


> The train joggled and they fell on the seat, clasped together.
> www.natcorp.ox.ac.uk


and in PWN-Oxford:


> joggle
> [...]
> [wagon] podskakiwać, trząść się


I suggested it in relation to the nuance of 'shaking', which can be conveyed by 'telepać'. Judging by your post it's not used in this context a lot. Thank you, Szkot.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Thomas1 said:


> I had found the word in British National Corpus:
> 
> and in PWN-Oxford:
> I suggested it in relation to the nuance of 'shaking', which can be conveyed by 'telepać'. Judging by your post it's not used in this context a lot. Thank you, Szkot.


'telepać się' is a cognate of 'człapać', and had originally the same meaning. 'telepać' ocurred in Polish under the influence of Ruthenian dialects, in the same way as 'czereda' was adopted as a variant of 'trzoda', but changed later it's meaning. For me, 'telepać się' has mostly the more abstract meaning of being transported in a ramshackle vehicle, than of physically sway or swing.


----------



## dreamlike

Ben Jamin said:


> 'telepać się' is a cognate of 'człapać', and had originally the same meaning. 'telepać' ocurred in Polish under the influence of Ruthenian dialects, in the same way as 'czereda' was adopted as a variant of 'trzoda', but changed later *it's* meaning. For me, 'telepać się' has mostly the more abstract meaning of being transported in a ramshackle vehicle, than of physically sway or swing.



You must have meant '*its*', didn't you? I'm not very keen on pointing out mistakes, and never do it, but since you are... 

On topic, it's the other way around with me. I think that prior to reading this thread, "trząść się" (said of a person) was the only meaning of 'telepać się' I was familiar with. For 'telepać się' (said of a vehicle), I'd use 'człapać'.


----------



## LilianaB

"Człapać" -- isn't that in reference to a horse, and a tired person. "powoli człapał konik skrajem szosy", sort of. In fact in, going back the original question, I would only translate the sentence: "I finally made it to X in my falling apart car", or something like that, conveying the "telepanie" through the description of what the car was like, or how it was performing.


----------



## dreamlike

I could use 'człapać' both in reference to animate and inanimate objects, althouh it may be a very non-standard usage. It's true that it's normally used for people or animals.


----------



## R.O

dreamlike said:


> You must have meant '*its*', didn't you? I'm not very keen on pointing out mistakes, and never do it, but since you are...eading t
> bear in mind that everyone makes mistakes, including you,  and pinpointing them like that is rude. But that's just a side note.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> his thread, "t


----------

